# The Corridors - "Where Halloween is Forever"



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

Just an update on the site: I'm working on replacing most of what is at my site currently with a more streamlined Flash version. Preliminary 'auditions' of the new site will be finished soon.

But the real reason I'm posting this update is because some sections, like the graphics and web sets section will change. Some of the sets offered will be in zip format with only a small icon to represent the set, while others will be removed permanently. Desktop wallpapers will remain, but some may be removed permanently as well. It's more like a 'get 'em while you can' where the free web sets are concerned.

As for the animations... they'll stay for now in the Halloween 2 section.



"In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle

"Autumn whispers to me. It always has." --E. Riddle

The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever
Autumn Whispers to Me


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 30, 2004)

INCREDIBLE job. I am really enjoying your site.
I just scratched the surface, but I'm loving it.
Truly unlike any site I've been too.

The music is amazing.

Thanks for sharing.
Bram


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks, Bram.  Are you talking about the Halloween/horror one, or the more personal one? The Corridors I'm slowly renovating and it'll be 'somewhat' Flash when done. The other one is what I call "mildly flash," but it does the job.

Thanks again. I'm always thrilled to get feedback. Makes my day. Or rather 'night.' [:I]



"In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle

"Autumn whispers to me. It always has." --E. Riddle

The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever
Autumn Whispers to Me


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 30, 2004)

I visited THE CORRIDORS. Bravo.
I'll check out the other one as well. 


Bram


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks everyone. It helps to get feedback. [:I]



"In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle

"Autumn whispers to me. It always has." --E. Riddle

The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever
Autumn Whispers to Me


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Anxious to see the changes Ella. Sounds like you're having fun with your new flash skills. I am jealous of course.

<center></center>


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

No need to be jealous, Dave. I'm learning the HARD way! lol I think I sort of have it planned out, and the main movies are done. Now I'm looking into something more interesting navigation wise. But who knows what I'll settle on eventually? lol

and yes, it's TONS of fun.



"In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle

"Autumn whispers to me. It always has." --E. Riddle

The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever
Autumn Whispers to Me


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

The update to The Corridors is complete.



"In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle

"Autumn whispers to me. It always has." --E. Riddle

The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever
Autumn Whispers to Me


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Good job Ella!

<center></center>


----------

